# Looking for puppy in Chicagoland area



## Watchdogs (Apr 7, 2014)

As a first time buyer of GSD I like to acquire a puppy in the next two months. I'm looking for a black, white, and or red. If anyone knows a breeder around the area please pm with info.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Have you looked at the different lines to decide which would fit your life best? It's really hard for anyone to give recommendations based on color alone. Reputable breeders are going to be looking at the health, temperament, and soundness of their dogs before anything else, the color of the dogs are going to be secondary (unless you're looking at white GSDs, which I believe are treated as a separate breed and only shown in the UKC, and even then you want a breeder breeding for temperament and health above all else).

If you haven't seen these already, here's a link to the thread about finding a reputable breeder:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

And here is a good article talking about American Show vs. West German Show vs. Working lines:
(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

These are a good place to start looking. Once you get a good sense of the type of personality you're after, people will be able to give you suggestions of breeders they trust.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'll add this website to Wolfensteins links for learning more, there is also a list linking responsible breeders: 
German Shepherd Guide - Home


----------



## Watchdogs (Apr 7, 2014)

Wolfenstein said:


> These are a good place to start looking. Once you get a good sense of the type of personality you're after, people will be able to give you suggestions of breeders they trust.


Well most of my dogs have been calm though puppyhood and beyond. With my name being Watchdogs most of my dogs were alert so the dog being alert would be a plus. The coat color is still what I'm looking for but if anyone knows people with pups like these post here or pm


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Watchdogs said:


> As a first time buyer of GSD I like to acquire a puppy in the next two months. I'm looking for a black, white, and or red. If anyone knows a breeder around the area please pm with info.


Sorry you missed the links people are recommending but here they are --- > http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Once you figure out what 'flavor' of gsd will fit into your home, then you can better find a breeder who also prefers the colors you like. Though not sure of a 'red' GSD 

There are SO many health (can be expensive) and temperament (can be a mess for a pet) issues in our breed the more we do our work in the front end learning what a 'responsible' breeder is, the better.

Be wary of pet stores and puppy milles. Tons in the area and they tend to lie about their dogs and sell for what seems like a reasonable price, that may ends up costing thousands down the line. -


----------



## Watchdogs (Apr 7, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Once you figure out what 'flavor' of gsd will fit into your home, then you can better find a breeder who also prefers the colors you like. Though not sure of a 'red' GSD
> 
> There are SO many health (can be expensive) and temperament (can be a mess for a pet) issues in our breed the more we do our work in the front end learning what a 'responsible' breeder is, the better.
> 
> Be wary of pet stores and puppy milles. Tons in the area and they tend to lie about their dogs and sell for what seems like a reasonable price, that may ends up costing thousands down the line. -


 First question, By that I mean red and black sorry for the confusion. Second question, I see that some breeders breed genetic issues out. Last question, is I know puppy mills because of my friend's dog he had a english bulldog for 2 years and it died of something genetic don't remember what though


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Watchdogs said:


> Second question, I see that some breeders breed genetic issues out.


They TRY but I do not believe ANY breeder has ever completely removed the basic genetic health issues from our breed - hip and elbow dysplasia.


----------



## Watchdogs (Apr 7, 2014)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> They TRY but I do not believe ANY breeder has ever completely removed the basic genetic health issues from our breed - hip and elbow dysplasia.


My first dog never had a health problem of that kind it was a rottweiler it died of old age and I got it from my dads friend who is a breeder.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Go to some dog training clubs and see what you like. I got a working line from near huntley and shes great for me. Ive seen alot of different types of gsd at the gsd club in hanover park. Theres more to it than colors.


----------



## Watchdogs (Apr 7, 2014)

So does anyone know where I can find an east German working line breeder or Czech working line?


----------

